# New branch of aquascaping?



## Edvet (25 Sep 2015)

After having seen miniature trees, floating islands and miniature forests, i bet this will be the new "hot style"of aquatic gardening:


----------



## GotCrabs (25 Sep 2015)

I've kind of seen something like this already, a bloke here in Australia made a patterned design from a 3D printer and used it in his tank where he planted certain plants in certain spots, is going to look great, I'll have to find the link and I'll PM it to you @Edvet.


----------



## Mick.Dk (25 Sep 2015)

Some famous paintings, Van Gogh I think, has allready been done as "back wall's", too, using different small-leafed plants and mosses......


----------



## zozo (26 Sep 2015)

Yes i'm growing "The Scream" from Edvar Munch right now..  I guess, i think so, because that's the face  everybody pulls when to come to look at my tank.


----------



## GotCrabs (26 Sep 2015)

zozo said:


> Yes i'm growing "The Scream" from Edvar Munch right now..  I guess, i think so, because that's the face  everybody pulls when to come to look at my tank.



So in other words, your tank is a master piece?


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 Sep 2015)

GotCrabs said:


> So in other words, your tank is a master piece?


or the opposite ....lol


----------



## zozo (27 Sep 2015)

GotCrabs said:


> So in other words, your tank is a master piece?



Well i'm trying my best not to make it a disaster piece.  Reshaped bits and pieces for the 3th time now.
But i'm planning a journal.. Than you deside..  And you can post a pic from your face and how you see it..


----------

